# 95 altima se wont start



## jdkalo (Jul 2, 2011)

i did an engine swap cause i blew the old one i got the engine out of a running 96 altima....now mine wont start. i have done a fuel press reading its within specs i have good spark. i have changed the dist, cap, rotor, plugs, wires, transistor, crank sensor and computer. i have spark and fuel it turns over great but doesnt start i have been on this all week and cant figure out why it wont start in this car when it was running in the other car great? any help would be nice..... 
:balls:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout to see if any fault codes are set.


----------

